# Be aware



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

We all should know these principles but sometimes forget. I learned most of these principles when young and use them in my profession even now. I can't tell you how many times while walking through a parking lot and see more then a few that are prime targets because they are not paying attention.

How to Develop the Situational Awareness of Jason Bourne | The Art of Manliness


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Good poat


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Great poat! I mean post.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Isn't there like 3 levels of awareness? From Mel Tappan or something like that, can't remember, but it goes something like this

green: Your everyday la la la walk in the park with slippy, not paying attention to nothing except the fresh clean air.
yellow: Your everyday la la la walk in the park with slippy, paying attention to people (who they are with, what they are carrying, what they are wearing, what they are driving)
red: Your everyday la la la walk in the park with slippy, paying attention at full alert (almost paranoid) on exact details of what they are wearing, what license plates read, how tall they are etc.


It went something like that. I'm always at a yellow level, never at a relaxed green level unless there is ZERO people around.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I would never take a walk in a park with Slippy...I'd be giving him a piggy back ride because he is that cool.

Actually I'm with you on the yellow. My green time is at home with the dogs when they can warn me about someone before they are even near my house.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Well, I was going to say "Your everyday la la la walk in the park with sasquatch", bu then everyone would refer to their spouse.


:68:


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

survival said:


> Isn't there like 3 levels of awareness? From Mel Tappan or something like that, can't remember, but it goes something like this
> 
> green: Your everyday la la la walk in the park with slippy, not paying attention to nothing except the fresh clean air.
> yellow: Your everyday la la la walk in the park with slippy, paying attention to people (who they are with, what they are carrying, what they are wearing, what they are driving)
> ...


Yes there are levels. He says we should always be at yellow. Unless of course your hangen out with slippy. No one messes with him.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If that park is in a major city you won't find me walking there.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Restful vigilance is a good idea unless secured


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

survival said:


> Isn't there like 3 levels of awareness? From Mel Tappan or something like that, can't remember, but it goes something like this
> 
> green: Your everyday la la la walk in the park with slippy, not paying attention to nothing except the fresh clean air.
> yellow: Your everyday la la la walk in the park with slippy, paying attention to people (who they are with, what they are carrying, what they are wearing, what they are driving)
> ...


There is something similar in law enforcement at least in corrections. Red, Yellow and Green levels with basically the same meanings that you described.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Very good read, thanks for posting.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm always yellow but very comfy and relaxed in general just more aware of what's going on around me. Some people just rub Ya the wrong way and you go red for a bit then you feel more relaxed again when they are gone.


----------



## midtnfamilyguy (Nov 17, 2012)

The training I have had in the past, to the best of my memory, was 5 levels. They may have used different colors but are the same.
They are:

1. white or green- total oblivion to surrounding circumstance. This is where the majority of the sheeple stay.
2. yellow-relaxed alertness. Where one observes his surroundings and overall situation, paying attention as to not be caught unaware.
3.orange-situational alertness. Where one has observed or just felt something is not right and is prepared to take action.
4. red- specific alertness. Where one is responding to a specific threat and/or taking action.
5. black-overload. Where one has overloaded to the point of shutdown. You knows where that leads.

I used to think there was times and places I could actually go or be and be in condition white, being carefree with no concerns about what was going on. Now I am not so sure.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

survival said:


> I'm always at a yellow level, never at a relaxed green level unless there is ZERO people around.


The second you go to green, yer gonna have a tree fall on you!


----------

